# black spot inside mouth



## mamatace (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi,
Long time browser, first time poster...
I have been looking all over the boards, but can't find anything on this and it has me a little worried. DS 17 mo has a small black spot on the inside of his cheek, about the size of one of those plastic topped sewing pins. It doesn't brush off, and looks fairly round and slightly raised off of the rest of the surrounding tissue. I can't get a really close look at it because he is throwing huge fits whenever I try to get into his mouth (including brushing...arrgh). He is getting a top molar on that side, which seems to be taking an eternity to come in, so maybe it is from a bite on the cheek?!
Any answers out there?
(We are still breastfeeding, day and night, and he also has recently developed some gray spots on his two top front teeth near the gum line, haven't had these checked out yet...don't think they are related to the black cheek spot.)
Thanks,
mamatace


----------



## Smilemomma (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## mamatace (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Smilemomma,
I was able to get a better look (much screaming and many tears, poor babe) and it is right smack dab in the middle of his cheek. It looks like several smaller spots clustered together - probably broken blood vessels from a bite as you said. I will keep my eye on it and hopefully it will heal up and be gone soon.
I appreciate all the time you put on this board!
We are going to see a pediatric dentist this afternoon about those gray spots on the teeth. Wish us luck!
mamatace


----------

